# Alpha 2.0 Reinvent Myself Log



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Well UG gang the time is finally here.  I will be Kicking off my cycle this coming Monday.

The Plan:  week 1-16 Test E 800mgs/week split 400 M/Th
               week 1-6   Drol 75-100mgs 
               week 1-6   Ghrp2 @ 150mcg 1hr before bed.  I will be using this at the end of cycle as well.
               week 3-16  Hcg 500 split 250 T/Th
               AI will be used accordingly to the sides. Asin is on hand and will start at 12.5 e3d.

               Pct: Clomid 100/50/50/50
                      Nolva  40/40/20/20
                      DAA dosing as well.

I have been taking 2400 mgs per day of Nac for about 4weeks prior, and will continue to supplement while running the oral.  Other supplement I take as daily dosing is multi, fish oil, vit c, coq10, oil of oregano.


Stats:    39 yrs old
            5'11" inches
            207 lbs
            14 % bf

My goal is to get to 225.  Last March when I ran my first Test E cycle I started at 196 and am still sitting at 207.  

Training:

I have decided to start a complete 180 in my training and philosophy.  I am running 5/3/1 and over the course of the next year and beyond my training will be PowerLifting focus.  I am undoing some form issues that I have had in my years of Squatting, as well as Bench Pressing. This has been a humbling experience for me, but I know in the long run it will be well worth it.........and I am in it for the long haul, lifestyle change.


I far as the community here I have many to thank for the guidance, the knowledge, and the inspiration for what I am about to embark.  I will not list you all but I know you know who I am talking about.  



Here is precycle bloodwork:

Test Name Result Flag Reference Range Lab
CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 7.6 3.4-10.8 x10E3/uL RN
RBC 5.63 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL RN
Hemoglobin 16.1 12.6-17.7 g/dL RN
Hematocrit 48.6 37.5-51.0 % RN
MCV 86 79-97 fL RN
MCH 28.6 26.6-33.0 pg RN
MCHC 33.1 31.5-35.7 g/dL RN
RDW 13.4 12.3-15.4 % RN
Platelets 206 155-379 x10E3/uL RN
Neutrophils 56 40-74 % RN
Lymphs 31 14-46 % RN
Monocytes 10 4-12 % RN
Eos 2 0-5 % RN
Basos 1 0-3 % RN
Neutrophils (Absolute) 4.3 1.4-7.0 x10E3/uL RN
Lymphs (Absolute) 2.3 0.7-3.1 x10E3/uL RN
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.8 0.1-0.9 x10E3/uL RN
Eos (Absolute) 0.2 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL RN
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL RN
Immature Granulocytes 0 0-2 % RN
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL RN
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum 107 HIGH 65-99 mg/dL RN
BUN 18 6-24 mg/dL RN
Creatinine, Serum 0.95 0.76-1.27 mg/dL RN
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 100 >59 mL/min/1.73 RN
eGFR If Africn Am 115 >59 mL/min/1.73 RN
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 19 9-20 RN
Sodium, Serum 137 134-144 mmol/L RN
Potassium, Serum 4.8 3.5-5.2 mmol/L RN
Chloride, Serum 98 97-108 mmol/L RN
Carbon Dioxide, Total 25 19-28 mmol/L RN
Calcium, Serum 9.1 8.7-10.2 mg/dL RN
Protein, Total, Serum 7.1 6.0-8.5 g/dL RN
Albumin, Serum 4.6 3.5-5.5 g/dL RN
Globulin, Total 2.5 1.5-4.5 g/dL RN
A/G Ratio 1.8 1.1-2.5 RN
Bilirubin, Total 0.7 0.0-1.2 mg/dL RN
Alkaline Phosphatase, S 51 39-117 IU/L RN
AST (SGOT) 24 0-40 IU/L RN
ALT (SGPT) 32 0-44 IU/L RN
Testosterone, Serum
Testosterone, Serum 512 348-1197 ng/dL RN
Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH 4.7 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL RN
FSH, Serum
FSH 5.0 1.5-12.4 mIU/mL RN
Estradiol
Estradiol 31.4 7.6-42.6 pg/mL


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

test and drol at those dosages you should be able to hit 225 no problem. Good Luck AlphaD


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like a good plan to me. I'm glad your making the switch to PLing. You won't be disappointed and your numbers are gonna come up really fast.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Best of luck. I hope the drol treats you better than it did me


----------



## bronco (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks good Alpha. Just wondering what your planning to get from the ghrp?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm in on this Alpha. I'm going to be pushing your ass to go big or go home lol. Can't wait to see what the future holds in store for you brother!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2014)

Subbed in. Start Growing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2014)

In for the epic hugeness.

Talk about your diet, Bro!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Please don't post porn in the non porn area.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2014)

The fact that you just posted a bunch of pussy pics in your cycle log is just perfect!!!


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 21, 2014)

alpha get a hold  of me tried pming you several times


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Hard I pmd back bro


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Please don't post porn in the non porn area.



Did not try that computer on the fritz.....


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

bronco said:


> Looks good Alpha. Just wondering what your planning to get from the ghrp?



Talked to our resident Pep guy.  Was asking about a peptide in case drol killed my appetite, but also for some help sleeping.  If I pin an hour before bed wait about 20 minutes, I wont have any problem eating 800/900 cals then off to nighty night time.


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2014)

Best of luck on the cycle!  I'll be checking this out.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Looks like a good plan to me. I'm glad your making the switch to PLing. You won't be disappointed and your numbers are gonna come up really fast.



You have a big part in this! Keep me humble.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 21, 2014)

id drop the tes down the last few wks and add tren or something.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been meaning to PM you for months now to see how shit was going. And what was gonna be your next plan. I feel bad not checking in on you months ago when you said PCT was rough. Sounds like your good now and have everything planned out. Good luck and don't hesitate to hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 21, 2014)

You may want to keep a bit of extra Nolva or Ralox around for the drol gyno.  AIs wont stop it.  Plus, a good SERM positively influences your blood lipid profile.  

Good luck bro.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2014)

Right on brother! You know I'll be watching you. You should hit your goal weight by mid cycle easy.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 21, 2014)

Cycle is looking pretty damn sweet bro! Good luck AlphaD on ur journey and may u reach ur goal of 225......Oh sorry to hear u converted to pl :'(  One more less bodybuilder now :'( Anyways train insane and hit that goal my friend!!!


----------



## bronco (Mar 22, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Talked to our resident Pep guy.  Was asking about a peptide in case drol killed my appetite, but also for some help sleeping.  If I pin an hour before bed wait about 20 minutes, I wont have any problem eating 800/900 cals then off to nighty night time.



Gotcha… It should deffinately help, the hunger pains are ridiculous


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2014)

joliver said:


> You may want to keep a bit of extra Nolva or Ralox around for the drol gyno.  AIs wont stop it.  Plus, a good SERM positively influences your blood lipid profile.
> 
> Good luck bro.



Jol, i have a mess of Nolva around, so thanks for giving me your input brother.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 22, 2014)

Good luck man!  You're definitely prepared.  I'll be following this thread as Im going to be running my second cycle within the next 6 months or so.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking forward to this one.  It wont be long Bro you will be complaining your too big.


----------



## don draco (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome. I'll be following this, Alpha.  & I agree with joliver.. have nolva or ralox on hand just in case.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2014)

italian1 said:


> I've been meaning to PM you for months now to see how shit was going. And what was gonna be your next plan. I feel bad not checking in on you months ago when you said PCT was rough. Sounds like your good now and have everything planned out. Good luck and don't hesitate to hit me up if you have any questions.



All good bro.  The encouragement from you and the others pulled me thru that shit.  I will be better prepared this go.  I will hit up.


----------



## shenky (Mar 22, 2014)

Good luck to you, Alpha. I doubt you'll have any problem reaching your weight goal. very interests to hear how the BB to PL transition goes


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 24, 2014)

It has begun today!

Woke up and ate 8 eggs scrambled, cup of Steel cut oats and 4 oz of London broil.

dosed the drol, and heading to room to pin 400mg of Test in right quad.

Hit shoulders and feel great!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> It has begun today!
> 
> Woke up and ate 8 eggs scrambled, cup of Steel cut oats and 4 oz of London broil.
> 
> ...



Toss in some Pop-Tarts and you've got a power lifting breakfast 

All kidding aside, nice job Mate! Get strong!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, what are your macros during this cycle?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 25, 2014)

Alpha 100mg ed for 8 weeks for the drol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Toss in some Pop-Tarts and you've got a power lifting breakfast
> 
> All kidding aside, nice job Mate! Get strong!!



You have to eat the pop tarts as your pwo  carbs.  Lol

Great job Alpha. I bet your shoulders are sore today. Oh yea!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 31, 2014)

Week 2......

As far as a log goes I am not gonna provide everyday what I worked out.  I am going to eventually start listing PRs that I will be breaking for myself, but right now I will just add in a little update here and there.


week one is down.  I hit 400 mgs of Test Monday then 400 mgs on Thursday.  I started the drol at 75 just to gauge what it would do to me and what affect it would have if any.  This is my first oral that I have ever done, so I really didn't know what to expect.  Today I increased the dose to 100.

So far the effects have been great.  The retention of water is present, I actually look swole, even after a week.  Nothing as far as strength increase to report in a week but my strength is going up due to my 531 work I started before cycle and am running through cycle.  The only downside I have so far is the indigestion i am getting.  Puts me in mind of the same indigestion I get from cialis as well, so I have been taking some antacids.  It has not affected my hunger so that is good.  Drol has not yet affected my appetite since I mentioned my hunger, so I haven't started the ghrp2 quite yet......plan to introduce that week 3.

Start weight was 207.  Todays weight was 211.  

I will eventually post my diet and macros, but I do have it all under control right thanks to some help from a UG friend......   Thats all for now.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't wait till you have to go buy special dress shirts cuz the necks are too small. Your gonna blow right past 220. I say you'll end up at about 228.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 31, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I can't wait till you have to go buy special dress shirts cuz the necks are too small. Your gonna blow right past 220. I say you'll end up at about 228.



Hahaha......I will have to look into some new clothes after this one......I am pushing it now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2014)

Ghrp6 will bring out hunger not ghrp2. Enjoy the drol. Good shit! Get a box of prilosec and take one tab per day for the indigestion. 

But I gotta ask. In a log.... do you even lift?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 31, 2014)

XXL size shirts and 5'6'' tall.  
Ive given away soooo many wardrobes


----------



## stonetag (Apr 1, 2014)

PR's will be smashed, fat will be slashed,  the iron will be trashed, and the ol'lady sexually harassed! LOL


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> But I gotta ask. In a log.... do you even lift?



Do you have to lift? I was following your program of running gear, sitting on the sofa and eating pop tarts.......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2014)

Manimal in progress


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Do you have to lift? I was following your program of running gear, sitting on the sofa and eating pop tarts.......



That's just the week before the meet. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Hahaha......I will have to look into some new clothes after this one......I am pushing it now.



I recommend going shitless and sporting purple pants with shredded legs. If anyone looks sideways at you, you shout "HULK SMASH" at them and they will understand.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ghrp6 will bring out hunger not ghrp2.



Gym helped me out with this one.  I originally wanted it for the reason of potentially securing a peptide that would help to sleep, since my sleep has been shit.  Ghrp2 was suggested that it will potentially help me sleep but that it does cause a hunger spike too, so plan on eating a good bit as well.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Gym helped me out with this one.  I originally wanted it for the reason of potentially securing a peptide that would help to sleep, since my sleep has been shit.  Ghrp2 was suggested that it will potentially help me sleep but that it does cause a hunger spike too, so plan on eating a good bit as well.....



Never heard the hunger thing before. I was under the impression it was the 6 that worked it's magic on ghrelin. It will definitely help you sleep though. Only benefit I ever saw from peps was good sleep.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Never heard the hunger thing before. I was under the impression it was the 6 that worked it's magic on ghrelin. It will definitely help you sleep though. Only benefit I ever saw from peps was good sleep.



I haven't used it yet but I will report what it does.  Gym said you can easily house down 800 calories, then off to sleep!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Update.


Alright week 2 is done and in the books.....and started week 3 by bumping up the drol to 100 preworkout.  100 is a sweet spot.  My strength is rapidly increasing.  I am running my second wave of 5/3/1, and I will have to play around with the numbers here and there, making rooms for some adjustments.  My last DL set today was to be 245 x5 and I nailed 16 reps, only to not continue because I was a little winded, but my strength was there I could have hit 3-4 more.

Been taking prilosec for the indigestion and seems to be helping out quite a bit. Shit sucked.  

The drol is sucking in the water, and I am really filling out nicely in the traps, and delts.......My legs are really growing, but I am not attesting to the test/drol, but more so the implementation of box squats that I have been doing the last three weeks.  I have never had them as part of my lifting regimen, and they are forcing new growth like I havent seen in awhile.

Weight is at 213 right now.......up 6lbs.  

Pinning test at 800/wk has been no problem, no Pip.....smooth as can be    That's all for now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great to hear Alpha. Box squats are an excellent addition to almost any program.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Rip that sh1t up, Alpha! Love me some box squats


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 8, 2014)

16 reps. You crazy fuk. 
Next week we are adding another 100 pounds to the bar, back to the 3 to 5 rep range for you brother!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

You shouldn't continue. When doing that last rep out set on 5/3/1 you should stop with some gas still left in the tank.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You shouldn't continue. When doing that last rep out set on 5/3/1 you should stop with some gas still left in the tank.



Oh i still had enuf to clean house, change the oil and cook a roast......lol.  No i know man.  Just didnt want to stop.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! Brother Alpha on a 20 pound bench PR this week. 

All your hard work is paying off!!

Now keep it up


Pussy!!!!


----------



## italian1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice work Alpha. 20lbs ain't no joke. Sounds like the drol is working.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 26, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Congratulations!!!! Brother Alpha on a 20 pound bench PR this week.
> 
> All your hard work is paying off!!
> 
> ...



Hahaha yeah i have a good coach......! Week 5 is finished....  Diet and program is going great with the cycle.   Numbers are increasing on every lift, and body weight is up 14 pounds.  Best growth right now is quads, probably about an inch, which i owe to box squatting, a lift i have never done before, but has seriously been an important aspect of my training the last 5 weeks.....it has been an awesome run so far, Steel has been an awesome coach, he has kept me focused and motivated. Cycle or not, u cant beat having someone push you..... im ready to tear up so more of my pr's!      I also incorporated 150 mcgs of ghrp2. Never did that b4, and that shit is crazy.  I take about 9:30pm, and after inject i feel kinda high, stomach starts growling and i wait 20 minutes(hard to do becuz intense hunger) then eat about 600 cals.......5 minutes after i eat it knocks me out and i awake in morning.....really helps me sleep.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey alpha we've tossed some pretty shit comments at each other but its all good yeah. Love this thread m8 urv probs just set my nxt 3/4 wks of research out for me. #iwilllosethisnewbytag. Haha


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn Ive been a month behind here! Nice looking cycle Alpha and it seems to be paying out sooner than you expected lol. Keep up the hard work bro! You're gonna shoot right past 225 for sure!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2014)

Great progress, Brother. Quads from the Gods! Git' em!!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 27, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Damn Ive been a month behind here! Nice looking cycle Alpha and it seems to be paying out sooner than you expected lol. Keep up the hard work bro! You're gonna shoot right past 225 for sure!!



Yeah man, its been great .....considering i finished 5 weeks of a 20 week cycle.....! Training has been intense, and is paying off!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 27, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Yeah man, its been great .....considering i finished 5 weeks of a 20 week cycle.....! Training has been intense, and is paying off!



You're gonna have a gooooood ride lol. Its always nice to have someone pushing you to your best as well. Good bro! Tear it up!


----------



## AlphaD (May 6, 2014)

Havent updated in a while........

This is week 7.......
Took my last dose of drol on monday.  Strength has been growing tremendously.......drol has been a great addition to my cycle.  Would i do it again?? Hell yeah I would.  My only problem with it has been the indigestion. That screws me up a bit.  I had some back pumps on deadlift days and minor cramping in forearms. I controlled the bloat and as i stated before, my traps and legs are growing ......big time.

As of right, just hitting the 800 mg of test.  I have a couple of things i am going to be adding into the mix now. I will be adding Mast here shortly.  And if bloods look good i am going to add dbol at end of cycle. Stay tuned for that.

My current weight is 223, putting 16 pounds up.  Training has been intense, i am running 531, with Steel as my coach, and he sets my numbers and has me breaking PRs.  He has been a pivotal part of this transition and cycle.  In fact i have a year of training to put under my belt and in April i will be entering my first meet.  

I am currently going to run cycle for 20 weeks, but might consider taking it to 24.  So far i am enjoying the training and the ride.

Thats all for now.


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2014)

Yeaaaaaaa buddy!  Going to be a baaaaad man.  Kill it.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 7, 2014)

The Drol is amazing bro. I like that you might toss in some Dbol at the end...unconvention? Sure. Fun as fukk and a hell of a ride? You know it!! 

223??! Yeah we all were under shooting this one lol. You're gonna close this one out at around 237lbs...at 24 weeks


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2014)

Crushing it, Brother!! Nice gains!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2014)

Great progress Alpha. Keep beasting it in the gym. And you have a state record holder for a coach, you cannot fail bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 7, 2014)

Gonna go 24 with 800mg?


----------



## italian1 (May 7, 2014)

I love it. Alpha is hooked. He was being cautions running a simple cycle for his first. Then still being cautious with a simple #2 cycle. And pow now shits getting real. Adding compounds like he adds T and A pics. Lol. That's great. You know your shit brother. I say go for it.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2014)

You smell like honey and grilled cheese.  I'm all over you like a spider monkey.


----------



## losieloos (May 7, 2014)

Where's my shout out alpha?


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> The Drol is amazing bro. I like that you might toss in some Dbol at the end...unconvention? Sure. Fun as fukk and a hell of a ride? You know it!!
> 
> 223??! Yeah we all were under shooting this one lol. You're gonna close this one out at around 237lbs...at 24 weeks



I was shooting for 225, Steel was saying you will be at 235, I have a good eating plan going on too so I think I did undershoot.  Uncoventional but fun.......hell yeah!!!



Docd187123 said:


> Great progress Alpha. Keep beasting it in the gym. And you have a state record holder for a coach, you cannot fail bro



Thanks Doc......  Btw He wont let me fail!!! 



italian1 said:


> I love it. Alpha is hooked. He was being cautions running a simple cycle for his first. Then still being cautious with a simple #2 cycle. And pow now shits getting real. Adding compounds like he adds T and A pics. Lol. That's great. You know your shit brother. I say go for it.



Yes I was cautious!! you remember that!  I'm getting some good advice and guidance on compounds.  The drol treated me good too, other then the indigestion but damn thats good shit.


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> You smell like honey and grilled cheese.  I'm all over you like a spider monkey.



That scent is soy sauce and won-ton....... I decided to head back to that sushi place! lol!


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Where's my shout out alpha?



And of course Losie!  If anyone does not know......... Losie is what got me intrigued on drol, so he would be the reason I am now hooked!!!  Thanks Loose..........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> And of course Losie!  If anyone does not know......... Losie is what got me intrigued on drol, so he would be the reason I am now hooked!!!  Thanks Loose..........



Los could talk a moose into running drol lmao. He raises my interest about it every time I see him say 'I love drol' lol


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> That scent is soy sauce and won-ton....... I decided to head back to that sushi place! lol!



Why do we still seem to go back to that sushi place. All it was was some chicks wanting to bang ole herm. Story of my life and I'm not even that good looking. Lol. I'm like that huge big kid that girls just want to ****. I dk lmao.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2014)

Nice work Alpha!


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice work Alpha!



Thanks brother!


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Why do we still seem to go back to that sushi place. All it was was some chicks wanting to bang ole herm. Story of my life and I'm not even that good looking. Lol. I'm like that huge big kid that girls just want to ****. I dk lmao.



Because that was my Mom and sister.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Because that was my Mom and sister.....



We have a sister?


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 8, 2014)

Very proud of you Alpha.  Keep it up.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2014)

Way to go brother Alpha. Much respect


----------



## AlphaD (May 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> We have a sister?



Doc.......mom has many illegitimate siblings for us!


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2014)

Week 9 update....

Currently on 800mg Test E/wk
Well two weeks now I have been off the drol and I actually can tell the difference.  The Strength is down a tad.  Not to mention Last Wednesday night I got some sort of stomach virus shit, and was still fighting it come Saturday.  I dropped 5 freaking pounds in the process.  I wasnt hungry but I kept putting food in me..(I know not smart) and it just kept come right out of me........

Anyhow trying has been progressing greatly up until that point.  Still working the 5/3/1 .....and on Monday 11th I OHP 155x9 on last set, Tuesday 12th I DL 355x8 on last set...Then of course I was set to bench 270 Thursday but I was sick and missed Fridays box squat session.  Then this week well, I have been weak.  I didnt adjust the numbers but just ran the past week over again.  

I am going to get bloods done next to see where I am at.  Also next week I will be adding in 400mgs/wk of Mast E.  Based on blood/liver value results, I will be adding Dbol on the end of this cycle.  I am shooting for 350 bench, and 500 DL by next month.  I have not free formed squated yet since I started running this cycle it has been all Box Squats to correct form issues.  So I will keep you posted what i am do there as soon as I start squatting again.  

That is about all for now.


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2014)

Looks good mah man


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

Keep it up Alpha! Nice work.


----------



## losieloos (May 20, 2014)

Im taking 25mg dbol pre workout and it's doing wonders.  Just fyi, you dont need to go high on the mg....if you're trying to stay on the safe side.


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Im taking 25mg dbol pre workout and it's doing wonders.  Just fyi, you dont need to go high on the mg....if you're trying to stay on the safe side.



Thanks loose......i was thinking 25 mg prew/o myself.  Glad to here from ya.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2014)

That Mast E will add a nice edge to your intensity in the gym, plus some vascularity. Good add, good progress!!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 21, 2014)

Dude don't worry you'll get your weight back. Remember I lost 10 pounds 2 weeks before the meet and got it all back. You'll be fine.


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2014)

An update as week 10 comes to a close.

My weight has started to climb back up again, I am sitting at 218.5 morning weight.  
Feeling good on 800mg of Test E right now.....not gonna lie I have missed the drol.  I went and got mid cycle bloods done yesterday so I am awaiting the results to see where I am at.  Mast E 400mgs/wk begins Monday and I am going to run until end of this cycle.  6 weeks from now, I am going to get bloods again and if all looks good, I will complete this cycle with a dbol finisher.

Diet:  The last two weeks my appetite has been down, but I have been force feeding and adding calories where I can.  I do still use GHRP2 at night before bed, and that allows me to get in a good 500-600cals before bedtime because of the induced hunger.   

Training:  I believe this was my 4th wave through 5/3/1 after my deloading week next week.  Steel has been my motivator pushing me forward through the training and keeping my head up when my strength was down. My strong Lifts so far have been OHP 160x8 last set, and Bench 285 x5 last set this week.  My DL hit a tiny stall.... and I am still box Squatting which is progressing fast.  I have until next April to continue my training.  The meet is April 18 and if my training keeps progressing like it is I will have at least a 1400 total which is what I am shooting for.


Here is current pics, if I did right.









Thats all for now.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2014)

Looking stout, Brother! Making a good rebound with the size!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 30, 2014)

Excellent job this week so far. I'm proud of you for fighting back like you did after being sick. It took guts and I know you had to dig deep. 

Good job Brother.


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Excellent job this week so far. I'm proud of you for fighting back like you did after being sick. It took guts and I know you had to dig deep.
> 
> Good job Brother.



Thanks man.  I had dig my mind out of the hole, u helped me through it.


----------



## AlphaD (May 31, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Looking stout, Brother! Making a good rebound with the size!



Thanks Nble......3 weeks ago i was about 223.  The i got sick about 3 days, couldnt keep any food in me, but kept trying, but wouldnt stay.  That coupled with just being off drol, i dropped to 214.....but im still up from 207.....and getting stronger each week.


----------



## Azog (May 31, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Thanks Nble......3 weeks ago i was about 223.  The i got sick about 3 days, couldnt keep any food in me, but kept trying, but wouldnt stay.  That coupled with just being off drol, i dropped to 214.....but im still up from 207.....and getting stronger each week.



I just noticed your log...keep kicking ass Alpha. My scale dips and climbs randomly sometimes. **** it tho. If you are getting stronger and like what the mirror is showing you, keep going.


----------



## AlphaD (May 31, 2014)

Azog said:


> I just noticed your log...keep kicking ass Alpha. My scale dips and climbs randomly sometimes. **** it tho. If you are getting stronger and like what the mirror is showing you, keep going.



Thanks brother.......!  Its all new training for me since my conversion to PL style, but damn i havent ever been as strong as i am now.


----------



## Azog (May 31, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Thanks brother.......!  Its all new training for me since my conversion to PL style, but damn i havent ever been as strong as i am now.



I gotta admit, even though I am dedicated to BB, since switching to "mountaindog" training and getting some more explosive/pl type lifts in...I am loving getting stronger.


----------



## Seeker (May 31, 2014)

Azog said:


> I gotta admit, even though I am dedicated to BB, since switching to "mountaindog" training and getting some more explosive/pl type lifts in...I am loving getting stronger.



We're not losing you, Azog. Don't even think about it


----------



## Seeker (May 31, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> An update as week 10 comes to a close.
> 
> My weight has started to climb back up again, I am sitting at 218.5 morning weight.
> Feeling good on 800mg of Test E right now.....not gonna lie I have missed the drol.  I went and got mid cycle bloods done yesterday so I am awaiting the results to see where I am at.  Mast E 400mgs/wk begins Monday and I am going to run until end of this cycle.  6 weeks from now, I am going to get bloods again and if all looks good, I will complete this cycle with a dbol finisher.
> ...



My man!! Looking strong bro


----------



## NbleSavage (May 31, 2014)

Azog said:


> I gotta admit, even though I am dedicated to BB, since switching to "mountaindog" training and getting some more explosive/pl type lifts in...I am loving getting stronger.



Go stroke those abs, put the Pop-Tart down and get back to chasing the pump, Brother!


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2014)

Damn friend , you're built like a bull rider, stocky and cocky, lol nice work PL'r!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn brotha looking swole!! Great job man and keep it up. You strong like bull!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2014)

Azog said:


> I gotta admit, even though I am dedicated to BB, since switching to "mountaindog" training and getting some more explosive/pl type lifts in...I am loving getting stronger.



Follow that voice in your head....unless it's seeker calling you back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2014)

got some good thickness man..and im not talking about your pp


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 2, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Damn friend , you're built like a bull rider, stocky and cocky, lol nice work PL'r!



Thanks Man, it been hard work, but paying off..........



Maintenance Man said:


> Damn brotha looking swole!! Great job man and keep it up. You strong like bull!!!



Thanks! I been really happy with the results of my programming ......getting stronger week by week........Next April when I do the meet, I want my total above 1350.



Brother Bundy said:


> got some good thickness man..and im not talking about your pp



Bundy, coming from you bro, I will take it.  No Bundy abs here, but then there can only be one MilfSlayer!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I haven't updated for awhile, I am a horrible logger.  

This is week 15  Running 800 Test E and 400 Mast E.  My weight is hovering at 223.  A lot of things have just changed for the better for me.  After careful consideration and alot of talk Dys, Steel and Pillar (fukrs), I will not be doing the meet in April.  I will now be heading to the platform in Oct now.  So as far as my cycle goes, well lets just say it is not ending right now, but will carry me up until meet time.  Training is mapped out, and my supplement regimen is in the works.......It looks like I will drop the Mast, add in NPP and dbol into the mix.

In the coming weeks I have a lot of hard work a head of me........but its worth it.

more to come later !


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 10, 2014)

Wait at minute. 


Who said your not doing the meet in April?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 10, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Wait at minute.
> 
> 
> Who said your not doing the meet in April?



Wasnt worded right.  It should mean i will not be planning for the april meet yet, since now the focus is on October meet.  My mistake, i will be there in it in April too!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Wasnt worded right.  It should mean i will not be planning for the april meet yet, since now the focus is on October meet.  My mistake, i will be there in it in April too!!



Excellent!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Well I haven't updated for awhile, I am a horrible logger.
> 
> This is week 15  Running 800 Test E and 400 Mast E.  My weight is hovering at 223.  A lot of things have just changed for the better for me.  After careful consideration and alot of talk Dys, Steel and Pillar (fukrs), I will not be doing the meet in April.  I will now be heading to the platform in Oct now.  So as far as my cycle goes, well lets just say it is not ending right now, but will carry me up until meet time.  Training is mapped out, and my supplement regimen is in the works.......It looks like I will drop the Mast, add in NPP and dbol into the mix.
> 
> ...



Kick ass, Brother.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Kick ass, Brother.



Thanks Nble!  Long road ahead of me but it is all good, and I will have the October meet under my belt to know where I need to smash it at the April meet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Thanks Nble!  Long road ahead of me but it is all good, and I will have the October meet under my belt to know where I need to smash it at the April meet.



You're gonna smash it at both. That's not even a question. You and the other guys are gonna kick some fukking ass


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You're gonna smash it at both. That's not even a question. You and the other guys are gonna kick some fukking ass



It better light a fire under your Ass Doc!!!  Your on the Platform next brother!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> It better light a fire under your Ass Doc!!!  Your on the Platform next brother!



I'm getting ready and back to lifting seriously from a minor setback. Talked with Joli about it quickly the other day but thinking sometime early next year for me


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm getting ready and back to lifting seriously from a minor setback. Talked with Joli about it quickly the other day but thinking sometime early next year for me



I will be there!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I will be there!



Me too Doc


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 11, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Me too Doc



Me too. As long as it's not in Hartford. Fuk that place lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I will be there!





Steelers4Life said:


> Me too Doc





DieYoungStrong said:


> Me too. As long as it's not in Hartford. Fuk that place lol.



I'm right between all you fukks lol. 

DYS: I used to work in Hartford and lived a few cities over...you're right fukk that place but they do have some HOT hood rats there. Probably the cities only saving grace lmao


----------



## ezy424 (Jul 11, 2014)

Best of look


----------

